# This is for the girls, it's funny



## Jillaroo (Mar 15, 2014)

_*Enjoy, i did, this is Les Beaux Freres- Servitte*_:lofl:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lUr3XbROoA8


----------



## Warrigal (Mar 15, 2014)

Delightful routine. Ils sont tres beaux.

:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Casper (Mar 16, 2014)

_*Thanks Jilly.......very funny and carefully accomplished.....

:thumbsup:*_


----------



## Gael (Mar 16, 2014)

Diwundrin said:


> Well, at least they didn't throw the towel in. (sorry) :goodone::laugh:



:hit:


----------



## Gael (Mar 16, 2014)

Clever and bet the front row seats were in demand.


----------

